# 2 basic lighting questions Please help



## str8t0thetop (Mar 2, 2009)

what is the best type of light for seedlings right after germination? and how long do I need to keep these lights on them before I switch over to my 400w HPS ?  im under the inpresssion that a 400w hps can take me from start to finish is it really worth it to get a special light just for the seedling stage? any suggestions are welcomed thanks:hubba:


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 2, 2009)

I use a 400w MH/HPS combo ballast all the way through my grow and havent run into issues with my seedlings.

I veg em' under the MH and flower under the HPS, but from what some of the other members say on the board you can use HPS throughout the whole grow.

I don't think you'll see any problems just using the 400w.

note: A benefit to having another light source to veg with would be the ability to then have a full time flower room with your 400w always on 12/12, something I have yet to achieve.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2009)

I like to keep my plants really close to the lights.  I believe that it promotes bushier plants with close internodal spacing.  CFLs are inexpensive and are great for seedlings.  After they have a couple of sets of leaves, they are generally strong enough to go under a HID light.


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 2, 2009)

Make sure your cfl's are heavy in the blue/white range, to promote a stocky build.


----------



## scatking (Mar 2, 2009)

I like to put my seedlings under a 20" flourescent grow light.  After a couple weeks i begin to expose them to my 400 watt HID for a few hours daily.  After a few days like that, I move them to the tent and then start the light high and lower it a little each day. This toughens the plants and makes the transition to veg a little less intense


----------



## str8t0thetop (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks for the advice im considering putting them directly under the HPS 400w with it about 3 and a half feet above the plants and see how a grow with it from start to finish turns out I already know my 2nd time around Ill try some t5s or cfls


----------

